# UPDATE-Adopted! Female Golden Retriever in high kill shelter



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/1349793278410812











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wish I lived in TX...........she's beautiful. 

I don't think she'll be in the shelter long from reading the comments on her FB listing. 
Sounds like the Shelter is wanting to get her adopted first before considering releasing her to a GR Rescue.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I wish I lived in TX...........she's beautiful.
> 
> I don't think she'll be in the shelter long from reading the comments on her FB listing.
> Sounds like the Shelter is wanting to get her adopted first before considering releasing her to a GR Rescue.




That's what I just saw; not sure why they would want that..,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> That's what I just saw; not sure why they would want that..,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shelters in my area are required to make dogs available to the public first for adoption, especially pure breeds. The Rescue Groups have to wait the specified number of days a dog is available to the public. If after that time if the dog isn't adopted, they are allowed to pull it.

This could be the case at this shelter.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They don't open until noon on Sat. and being it's new years eve I'm not sure they will open at all. If they do I'll go pick her up.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> They don't open until noon on Sat. and being it's new years eve I'm not sure they will open at all. If they do I'll go pick her up.


Keep me posted...

ETA - you may want to email them or call them if you are truly interested...


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have their website up so will call in a couple of hours to see if they are going to open today. Can't pick her up until Monday as it's an 8 hr drive from here so can't get there before they close today. But I can provide funds for the adoption / spay to hold her until then.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This forum has such an amazing community!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's exciting!! Hope you get her! She is beautiful!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Well someone answered the phone and took a msg. but doesn't look like the office staff will be in until Monday. So, she is safe for now. Have a safe New Year!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> Well someone answered the phone and took a msg. but doesn't look like the office staff won't be in until Monday. So, she is safe for now. Have a safe New Year!




I really hope this works out for you! Thanks for stepping up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

She has been adopted :laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope it's to a good home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Me too... what a sweet face! She looked young so should adapt quickly. I left my contact info. incase they return her.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is great news!!! Happy Healthy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

What a beautiful girl, the new owners sure are lucky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news! I've updated the thread title to Adopted.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------

